# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena laten verwijderen?

## zustermarije

Hallo allemaal,

Dit is de eerste keer dat ik op dit forum kom, maar ik hoop dat jullie me raad of advies kunnen geven.
Ik heb nu ruim 1 jaar de mirena spiraal. En ruim andere halve maand heb ik een vriend. Nu sinds een kleine week heb ik pijnlijke en gevoelige borsten. Ik ben zelf een beetje bang dat ik zwanger ben, vorige week had ik een raar gevoel in mijn onderbuik. Dus denk dat het spiraaltje niet helemaal goed zit, of dat er iets mis mee is. 
Vanmorgen heb ik de huisarts gebeld met de vraag of hij het spiraaltje kan verwijderen. Dus dat gaat as donderdag gebeuren.
Wat zouden jullie denken en doen?
Groetjes ZusterMarije

----------


## Wendy_w

Hoi ZusterMarije,
Als ik je advies zou kunnen geven is om eerst via de huisarts een verwijskaart voor een gyneacoloog te vragen. Hij kan dan een echo maken om zo te kunnen zien of het spiraaltje inderdaad niet goed zit. Als dit zo is kan hij het spiraaltje alsnog verwijderen.
Jou klachten kunnen ook te maken hebben met spanningen en de angst om zwanger te zijn. 
Bovendien ben je als je het spiraaltje verwijderd niet meer bescherm tegen zwangerschappen en zou je dus een alternatief moeten gaan gebruiken.
Dus voordat je het laat verwijderen zou ik eerst kijken of het spiraaltje echt niet goed zit. En natuurlijk een zwangerschapstest kan ook uitsluiting geven van wel of geen zwangerschap.

Succes!!!
Groetjes Wendy

----------


## pilvraagjes

Waarbij je dan wel rekening moet houden met wachttijden op het ziekenhuis. Een testje kan wel duidelijkheid geven. Verder moet je gewoon afwegen of je je veilig genoeg gaat voelen met het spiraal, of dat je sowieso liever iets anders zou gebruiken?

----------


## Wendy_w

Bij de meeste ziekenhuizen zijn de afspraken bij de poli gyneacologie op kort termijn te maken. (uit ervarin kon ik binnen binnen 2 weken bij twee verschillende ziekenhuizen terecht). 
En het klopt dat je je inderdaad veilig zal moeten voelen met welk voorbehoedsmiddel je ook wil gaan gebruiken.

----------


## zustermarije

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben vanmorgen bij de huisarts geweest en heb een gesprekje met haar gehad. Ze heeft bij mij een zwangerschapstest afgenomen en het bleek dat ik niet zwanger ben, ik ben zo blij!  :Big Grin:  
We hebben gesproken over het spiraaltje en ik heb hem toch maar laten zitten, ik weet nu dat hij goed werk doet! Mocht ik weer gaan twijfelen dan kan hij er altijd nog uit en overstappen op de pil. 
Maar heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties! 
Groetjes zustermarije

----------


## Wendy_w

Proficiat meid, ben blij voor je!!!
Groetjes, Wendy

----------

